# 4w5 (tritype 4-6-9?)



## R22 (Aug 16, 2009)

What would a person who scored highest as a 4 (4w5 to be exact), followed closely by 6 & 9, be like (strengths/weaknesses)? What would be the best area of focus for self-improvement? I scored as a 4w5 & wonder if I could benefit from doing more creative things. Also, I scored high in both 6 & 9 (almost neck-in-neck with the 4), so would this be my tri-type?


----------



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

I don't know that much about you, so I don't know how helpful any advice I can give would be.

I suggest you take a look at the type descriptions to make sure the type you find fits you accurately (since tests often don't tell the whole story). The Enneagram Forum Index here has several resources you can use.

Also, here's an article on Tritypes, for more information on that subject.


----------



## R22 (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks for the link, MannyP

Well I read through the link and I also read through the book "Personality Types" by Don Richard Riso & Russ Hudson, and I'm pretty confused. You know how you are supposed to have that 'ah-ha' moment when you get to your type? Well that didn't really happen for me, or should I say it happened when I read the descriptions of 4, 6 and 1, but there were things from each one that I didn't totally relate to. When I took the on-line tests, I got about 60% 4, and 50-something % for 1 & 6. Three and nine weren't too far behind, but I don't think I am either of those. 

I read about the underlying motivations and parental influences, and I'd say that my mother is probably a 9 and my father a 1, and I felt disconnected from both of them (which would lean towards 4). My father was an authoritative tyrant, which gives me some of the issues with authority that the 6s have. I can be perfectionistic and compulsive and if someone really pisses me off, I can be judgmental like the 1s, but I'm not extroverted or into politics, and I do have empathy and an individualistic streak. Security, love and identity have all been central themes in my life, as has been inner peace. Anxiety & depression have/can both be problems. And the infj type seems to fit me best (but I find myself being drawn to things that infp's write). Hmmmm...


----------



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

What things in particular did you not relate to for each type?


----------



## R22 (Aug 16, 2009)

From what I am reading about ones, they expect others to follow them & can be dogmatic, and though I can get like that sometimes, I wouldn't say that is my overall tendency. I really do relate to the perfectionism, being hard on myself, the compulsive stuff. And I wonder if some of these behaviors I picked up in my 30s as some sort of a defense against other weaknesses, as I don't recall always being this way.

With the 4, I wouldn't say that my identity is tied to be a long-suffering victim nor do I find myself to be particularly creative or expressive (though others seem to assume that I am and I seem to benefit from doing creative things), but I am very intuitive and can be self-absorbed when depressed. I wonder if finding some sort of means of expressing myself creatively might be beneficial, though, and a block in my spirituality has been a life long struggle for me. I'm do think I am spiritual and searching for meaning, but can't stand organized religion for myself. I like Zen Buddhism.

With the 6 description, it sounds like they tend to be more extroverted & drawn to groups, which I'm not. I have a couple of group things that I am involved in now, and I seem to do fine until some auhority figure starts reminding me of my father, then I start to feel rebellious and conflicted, but I wouldn't say this happens all the time. And I am not drawn to religion or politics, but I can see some of the dependency stuff that describes the 6 within myself at times.


----------



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

Hmm . . . have you tried looking at the differences between the types? There's one article here, or you can go to this site, look at an individual type, and scroll down to "Possible Mistypes."

I still don't have enough information to give you a definitive answer on your type, plus I think it's better for me to help you work it out yourself rather than give a guess based on somewhat limited information.

Though in any case, even if you aren't a Four, I wouldn't discourage you from looking for creative ways to express yourself. I don't see any reason why not to give it a try. :wink:


----------



## R22 (Aug 16, 2009)

Well I thought about it more today and I'd have to say if you put a gun to my head & made me pick a type, I'd have to go with type the 4 stuff as being the general theme in my life (and that anyone would have to put a gun to my head to force to to choose just one & risk pigeon holing myself further leans me towards type 4..haha)
Also, I read a blurp from a site & it confirms that perhaps I use the type 1 behaviors as a defense, and I do feel baffled & least connected to type 8, and do tend to go to type 2s for help when stressed....


http://www2.cruzio.com/~zdino/psychology/enneagram.htm


Associated with each Enneagram Point is a direction of stress and a direction of relief. 
When a person is under stress, one tends to react according to one's Stress Type. Also one tries to get consolation from any person whose main Enneagram type is that Stress Type, and this can turn out to be false consolations. 
Vollmar suggests that the stress type expresses the Shadow of the type. He also suggests that one is especially baffled by the Stress Point of one's own Stress Point: 

*For Type 1* Stress direction is Type 4. 
The stressed Reformer or Entrepreneur might become the self-destructive critic. Relief direction is Type 7. 
The relaxed Reformer or Entrepreneur might loosen rigidity and become more cheerful and relaxed. 

Baffled by Type 2 (Helper or Planner). 

*For Type 2* Stress direction is Type 8. 
The stressed Helper or Planner might become destructive and aggressive. Relief direction is Type 4. 
The relaxed Helper or Planner might live without dependence and with a positive self image. 

Baffled by Type 5 (Thinker or Observer). 

*For Type 3* Stress direction is Type 9. 
The stressed Motivator or Magician might become deceitful and fraudulent, then bitterly passive. Relief direction is Type 6. 
The relaxed Motivator or Magician might develop integrity and loyalty to doing a job well. 

Baffled by Type 6 (Skeptic or Hero). 

For 3, 6, and 9, this is odd, because their type of bafflement is also their type of relief! 
*For Type 4* Stress direction is Type 2. 
The stressed Artist or Afflicted Person might become moody and unpredictable; might try to get affection through service and love through manipulation; might become passive-aggressive. Relief direction is Type 1. 
The relaxed Artist or Afflicted Person might a structure, a security, and a base of reality. 

Baffled by Type 8 (Leader or Boss). 

*For Type 5* Stress direction is Type 7. 
The stressed Thinker or Observer might retreat, become aimlessly active, superficial, eccentric, and nervous. Relief direction is Type 8. 
The relaxed Thinker or Observer might go out into the world and do something with the accumulated knowledge. 

Baffled by Type 1 (Reformer or Entrepreneur). 

*For Type 6* Stress direction is Type 3. 
The stressed Skeptic or Hero might become presumptuous, suspicious, buried in work, authoritarian, and even sadistic. Relief direction is Type 9. 
The relaxed Skeptic or Hero might realize that "things can also work out even if there doesn't seem to be any security - indeed, that you can live ... more merrily and well without it." (Vollmar.) 

Baffled by Type 9 (Peacemaker or Lover). 

For 3, 6, and 9, this is odd, because their type of bafflement is also their type of relief! 

*For Type 7* Stress direction is Type 1. 
The stressed Generalist or Optimist might engage in lots of activities with an emphasis on lust and a striving for perfection; might lose lightness; might criticize and ridicule whoever appears to oppose the Optimist. Relief direction is Type 5. 
The relaxed Generalist or Optimist might first think and observe instead of dissipating energies; and then act in harmonious balance. 

Baffled by Type 4 (Artist or Afflicted Person ). 

*For Type 8* Stress direction is Type 5. The stressed Leader or Boss might become violent and aggressive, then brood and withdraw. Relief direction is Type 2. The relaxed Leader or Boss might soften will and power to recognize other people; might want to help others and do so. 

Baffled by Type 7 (Generalist or Optimist). 

*For Type 9* Stress direction is Type 6. 
The stressed Peacemaker or Lover might become passive, idle, and lazy, and then search for security. Relief direction is Type 3. 
The relaxed Peacemaker or Lover might develop effectiveness and delight in work. 
Baffled by Type 3 (Motivator or Magician). 
For 3, 6, and 9, this is odd, because their type of bafflement is also their type of relief! 





In addition to the above motion of stress and relief, Vollmar emphasizes the dynamic nature of the Enneagram in solving life's problems by moving between types ordinally (1, 2, ... 8, 9, 1, ...) 

"Enneagram Points 1 and 2 describe the material basics of the process. ... the basic pre-conditions the consequences that result from these pre-conditions. On the economic level, these would be the means of production."
"Enneagram Point 3 introduces ... the idea of where the process is to be steered to."
"Enneagram Points 4 and 5 occupy themselves with the material that is to be altered. At point 4, laborious work is usually required. At point 5, what is achieved has to be organized toward the goal."
"Enneagram Point 6, where the outside world as market and consumer comes into play"
"Enneagram Points 7 and 8 show the result of the work. The goal of the process that you present to the outside world is evident at point 7. At point 8, the end-product of the work is sold to the consumer."
"At point 9, ... start from the existing experiences and maybe begin a new, improved production series."
No matter what is your Enneagram type, Vollmar (p.21) says that you can work through an issue by remembering yourself and being aware, and then moving through the point of the Enneagram: 

*Enneagram Point 1*: 
"You are conscious of the fact that you have to change something." 
"You notice your dissatisfaction and that you will become unhappy if you live against your true 'I.'"
*Enneagram Point 2*: 
"You inform yourself about how you can change yourself." 
"You gather all kinds of information about what you can do in order to change. Through this process, the goal becomes clearer (since point 2 connects with point 8) and, as at point 1, you fear the impending emotional changes (point 4)."
*Enneagram Point 3*: 
"You come to the exercise of self-remembering." This is essentially Zen meditation. 
"A new quality comes into play, which affects us from the outside and helps us take on the path of change toward our true self."
*Enneagram Point 4*: 
"The exercise of self-remembering [Zen meditation] causes more difficulties than expected. You realize that you are almost never conscious of yourself, which annoys you." 
"You move into the field of the emotions, where Enneagram Point 5 also belongs. Here you suffer from the rigidity of your emotions " 
_The Emotional Hostage_ can help you make progress here.
*Enneagram Point 5*: 
"The difficulties of doing this exercise remain, but it becomes clear ... what this consciousness exercise boils down to. The frustration in this exercise is used to build up greater motivation for doing consciousness work in your daily life." 
"You begin to understand you emotions at least once in a while [especially if you are reading _The Emotional Hostage_]. You begin to perceive them, but you do not identify with them. Through this, you see your goal (points 7 and 8) very clearly and seizably [sic] close."
*Enneagram Point 6*: 
"You meet a person [or book or other teacher] who shows you how to progress with this exercise." 
"Again a strong impulse must affect us from the outside otherwise our goal would seem to be unattainable. Here again a teacher, who can be a person, an external situation, or a friend, helps us to continue with patience and willpower."
*Enneagram Point 7*: 
"You succeed in moving consciously and attentively through life." 
"We have finally reached at least the lower step of our goal."
*Enneagram Point 8*: 
"You have reached your goal - to dedicate yourself fully to conscious work." 
"We are capable of dedicating ourselves completely to our goal and of realizing ourselves."
*Enneagram Point 9*: 
"We start the whole process over again on a higher level."


----------



## Sidewalk Balloonatic (Mar 10, 2009)

renia22 said:


> Well I thought about it more today and I'd have to say if you put a gun to my head & made me pick a type, I'd have to go with type the 4 stuff as being the general theme in my life (and that anyone would have to put a gun to my head to force to to choose just one & risk pigeon holing myself further leans me towards type 4..haha)


Don't think that you are forced to pick your type. If you feel it doesn't fit then keep an open mind that you might better resemble a different type.


----------



## BlissfulDreams (Dec 25, 2009)

Hi renia22, I was researching my enneagram type and tritype and I think I am the same as you. I found a description posted on another forum and I'll copy it here. You might find it helpful. :happy:

 Archetype:
If you are 469, you are intuitive, inquisitive and accepting. You want to be original, certain and peaceful. You are a very sensitive and can experience intense feelings of self-doubt and uncertainty. As a result you need multiple sources of confirmation. You want to be individualistic but can fear being separate from others. 

Life Mission:
Your life mission is to raise the questions pertaining to the mysteries of life and share your findings with others. A true seeker, you are happiest when you feel you can answer the question of who you are.

Blind Spot:
You can be so focused on your feelings, insecurities and doubts that you can feel paralysed by the fear of making the wrong decision and of being misled or duped.


----------



## TurranMC (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks for trying to help out Gorihay but this thread is almost eight months old


----------



## R22 (Aug 16, 2009)

Gorihay said:


> Hi renia22, I was researching my enneagram type and tritype and I think I am the same as you. I found a description posted on another forum and I'll copy it here. You might find it helpful. :happy:
> 
> Archetype:
> If you are 469, you are intuitive, inquisitive and accepting. You want to be original, certain and peaceful. You are a very sensitive and can experience intense feelings of self-doubt and uncertainty. As a result you need multiple sources of confirmation. You want to be individualistic but can fear being separate from others.
> ...


That sounds about right, I'm glad you posted!


----------



## TurranMC (Sep 15, 2009)

Holy crap she responded anyway haha


----------



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

TurranMC said:


> Holy crap she responded anyway haha


See, Turran? Bumping old threads isn't always bad, now, is it? :tongue:


----------



## R22 (Aug 16, 2009)

lol, I get email notifications and what's time, anyways? :wink:


----------



## pretyhowtown (May 1, 2010)

Pretty sure I'm 4-6-9 and I doubt myself socially. I am apt to blame myself for a falling-out, for instance, or a less successful social encounter, rather than also seeing the other person's part in it. I have to step back and remember that other people are awkward and socially inept in some areas, too. Where I often fail in superficial, polite interaction, a lot of people fail in genuine, authentic, soul-baring interaction. And people who don't know how to be anything other than superficial really bother me... Anyway, I am ver socially insecure, which I think is where the 6 comes in.


----------

